# My little Fynn died in my arms this morning



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I just cant believe it...........


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG..... I am so sorry.......... *HUGS*..... I just don't know what to say.......


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a terrible shock,i am so sorry "HUGS"


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry ''HUGS'' x


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry, and know you are hurting. Hugs and prayers for you. What happened was Fynn sick?


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

That's heart breaking, I'm so sorry for you loss ((huggs))


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*fynn r.i.p.*

:hello1::hello1:WHAT HAPPENED?!im in shock.im praying 4 u


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG what happened?! That is so SAD!! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, so sad.. i am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sooo sorry!!! Don't know what to say..... *Huggs*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry.  Please let us know what happened when you're able. Just so unexpected...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I don't really know what else to say as nothing I say will make you feel any better x


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

That is such a dreadful shock. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, how awful. I'm so very sorry for your loss of Fynn.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh No!! I am SO sorry!! 
~*~*~healing thoughts to you~*~*~


----------



## TinkersMom (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that, it is such sad news. No words will ease your pain but myself and everyone else on here will be thinking about you. (((hugs)))

Sleep well sweet little angel xx RIP xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:crybaby: I'm so sorry!! Please update up when you can.
((((HUGS))))


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My sincere sympathies. I wish there were words that would help.

RIP


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## Catkramer (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. I am sending hugs out to you. (((hugs)))


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, that must hurt like heck. *hugs*


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sorry, sending hugs


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I'm so so very sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. This hurts to read of because on September 3rd, my precious Pedro died in my arms here at home. It was very traumatic for me and I will never get over it. Words can't express how we feel. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow what a terrible loss I'm thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... :-(


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear...


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I just read, I am so sorry for your loss. I have been where you are with my pomeranian who died in Jan of this year. She was 10 years old and while knowing she had a few issues her death was extremely sudden & so tragic :'( I am happy to say she had great moments in life and she had a good day that day. I know that Fynn went knowing and feeling love. That is the most you can ask. Rest in Peace little buddy.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Such a shocking news. I am so sorry.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so sorry! Nothing can describe how you are feeling. Take the time needed for grieving!! I wish I could give you a big hug and say something to make it feel less painful. But, I can't!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is terrible, so sorry.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry, rip little one


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Very sorry. Hope your ok. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

so sorry  thinking of you xx


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! Such a shock.. I'm so sorry!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, i hope you are ok.... what happened??

(((hugs)))


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG I am just seeing this, I am sooooo sorry. R.I.P little Fynn many (((((HUGS))))) to you. I don't know what to say, my heart aches for you.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Stephanie3378 (Sep 27, 2011)

How awful! I am very sorry for your loss! Thank God you were there to hold him while he passed.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am soo sorry to hear about your loss and it seems soo suddenly too. . Even though you wish he was with you down here on earth, he will be with you always in spirit and in your heart. It's always hard to lose a beloved pet, in which you called family. 

I lost a dog a few years ago. He was sick and I didn't expect him to "go" but he did. The hardest part was that I had to take him to the vet all by myself - which was hard for a 23 year old... 

My heart and prayers go out to your family. 

:hugs:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you. Rest in peace, sweet Fynn.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry. RIP sweetie :-(


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

How devastating! So sorry. Have not heard from you in ages.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Not been on here a lot as my elderly husband has been in a special hospital for over 13 months aug last year we thought he was only going to be there a week to sort meds out,i go to be with him every day,its been hell. Then Rosie O'Grady died November last year , now my Fynny, she was coughing a bit and on anti biotics for blood in wee, but seemed okay and was eating and drinking then sat evening her breathing changed but not dramatically she didnt want much food but ate a little sausage and I gave her honey and she drank water, then we went to bed ( she was my joined at the hip baby and slept on my bed) early next morning she was a bit chesty but we both fell asleep again cudding and me singing to her, then woke up thought she was okay, then it got worse, i phoned a realative to take me to emergency vet quite far away, but then it was too late, her breathing shallowed and she died, i know you can never be ready but i so didnt expect it. Thankyou for all your kind words.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry, And I am praying for your husband.
I know the hurt when so many people and Fur baby's close to you where so sick and then went home lately. The hardest was my son. Then lost two of my Pomeranian's and 4 others passed this year so far. So I am with you and know how your feeling and you need someone to chat with I am here. .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no! I am so very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. Thoughts, prayers and love sent your way. xxx. RIP sweet little Fynn.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayer are with you and yours.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Truly sorry for your loss...RIP baby boy.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thankyou everyone..........Fynn was a girl.x


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

What was wrong with Fynn? ?
And how old was she?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She was eleven years old, go back a page or so i wrote what happened.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_i am so sorry for your loss,
R I P Fynn xxxxxxxx_


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thankyou, they brought her ashes back today.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i sure am so sorry for your loss of little fynn my pc has been down so ive just got back to read the sad news my prayers are for your whole family hopeing your husbands health gets healthy again


----------

